# should i buy it for a project?



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

ok i can get a yamaha bruin 350 4x4 for 800 bucks it needs new carb plastic has crack and side cover is missing and front rack is bent to hell!! its a 2005 model and 4x4 button works good and doesnt smoke at all what yall think i should do?


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

umm i think its 800 bucks get it!!


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

How much you think i could sell it for with new plastics and carb and new racks and itp rims with 25 inch outlaws


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Depends how many hours do you have on it?


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

No telling


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*$850.00*:nutkick:


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

haha yea thats what i was thinking


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd pass man. You got better places to spend 800 smackers.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

i thought you just bought a big bear?


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

if you have a someone to ride it or your not tight on $ then go for it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You should check the price of a carb. Last time I looked for a 350 yammy carb it was $450 new.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

mini bogger said:


> i thought you just bought a big bear?


 This is for my cousin


----------

